# Do you wear orange in your stand during gun season?



## oldenred (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, pretty simple question. I know a lot of guys wear it to the stand then take it off once they are in the air. I know deer are color blind but a large area of the same color moving is much easier for a deer to pick up than than camo. How do y'all handle it. Poll is private.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 13, 2011)

what poll?  oh that one...I must have posted too quickly.  Anyhow, I wear blaze camo vests or jackets, so I don't have an issue with a large area of solid.  Shoot, even turkeys in the fall come up on me when I am wearing that and they are NOT color blind at all.


----------



## ETK (Oct 13, 2011)

It is the Law! Plus, why would you take a chance of someone mistaking you for a deer? I hunt private land and you will not catch me without an orange vest during gun season.


----------



## oldenred (Oct 13, 2011)

ETK said:


> It is the Law! Plus, why would you take a chance of someone mistaking you for a deer? I hunt private land and you will not catch me without an orange vest during gun season.



In your lifetime how many deer you seen 30' in the air?


----------



## J Ferguson (Oct 13, 2011)

I dont but the law sayz i dont have to where i hunt. do what tha law sayz


----------



## JimLandt (Oct 13, 2011)

I hunt on "archery only WMA's", so no I don't legally have to wear orange.  I've only seen one gun hunter, violator, who was also not wearing orange in 23 years of hunting there.  I now have the 1-800-241-4113 (TIP) loaded in my speed dial, and I'll use it, if I ever see that happen again.  If I were on private land, or any land where gun hunting was legal, I definitely would wear orange always!  It's the law.


----------



## fredw (Oct 13, 2011)

Always.


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 13, 2011)

redneck12 said:


> I dont but the law sayz i dont have to where i hunt. do what tha law sayz



X2..bow only where I hunt


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

oldenred said:


> In your lifetime how many deer you seen 30' in the air?



How do you get to your stand?Fly???I normally walk in.I'm pretty sure if you dont have your orange on during rifle season unless your on an archery only area or county you have to sport your orange,if not then your breaking the law and subject to get a ticket!!!


----------



## oldenred (Oct 13, 2011)

oldenred said:


> I know a lot of guys wear it to the stand then take it off once they are in the air.





fish hawk said:


> How do you get to your stand?Fly???I normally walk in.




Like I said, I know a lot of guys wear it to the stand but take it off once they get in the air. I personally hunt archery only or private areas to avoid this.


----------



## leftystar (Oct 13, 2011)

i wear it to the tree  then i tie it too my stand where it can be seen


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 13, 2011)

I could care less about a ticket...it is the bullets the scare the bejabbers out of me!    If it is gun season, I wear my orange - PERIOD.  I also wear a safety harness with a life line any time I get off the ground.  I hunt private land, but there have been trespassers there and we often have new members or guests who come into my area even though we have a pin system.  Things happen and I will not take my chances trusting those who I don't know with my safety and life.  It is a no-brainer in my opinion.  I can remember growing up in NW Florida before orange was required and people were getting KILLED during gun seasons.  If one gets shot wearing orange there really is no excuse.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2011)

30 feet in air means nothing when the shooter is 75 or 100 yards away or on another ridge etc.

like Ive said for years and years and years...the deer dont care what you wear.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 13, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> 30 feet in air means nothing when the shooter is 75 or 100 yards away or on another ridge etc.
> 
> like Ive said for years and years and years...the deer dont care what you wear.



Just how I see it! 

I had a stand in a bottom, the week before gun season the neighbor put a box stand up on top of a ridge about 100 yards from the line. From his stand he was aiming straight down towards where I was hunting. I stopped hunting that spot. In a given year I wonder how many deer are killed in the U.S. by hunters wearing orange? Must be a staggering number. I'll keep my orange on.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 13, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Like I said, I know a lot of guys wear it to the stand but take it off once they get in the air. I personally hunt archery only or private areas to avoid this.



And we all know that there are never trespassers on anybody's "private" land ever.....I wear mine, and I only hunt private land too, but I'm just a river's width away from some more "private" land, and they hunt with firearms....a bullet knows no property lines. And even at that, wearing orange in a tree is not a solve it all solution..there was a hunter in Carroll county several years ago, that was shot by another hunter, from across two ridges, kinda like JT said. One instance, where I believe a true and real accident occurred. Mistaking a hunter for game is not an accident, but that is a subject for another thread......


----------



## kevincox (Oct 13, 2011)

I use to hunt with an old gentlemen that wore blaze orange coveralls and a orange hat in the late70s. LOL He always said the deer would stare at him giving him plenty of time to shoulder the gun aim and fire. LOL


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 13, 2011)

kevincox said:


> I use to hunt with an old gentlemen that wore blaze orange coveralls and a orange hat in the late70s. LOL He always said the deer would stare at him giving him plenty of time to shoulder the gun aim and fire. LOL



Yet another advantage of blaze orange, although not that highly touted!


----------



## Slasher (Oct 13, 2011)

Personally, I wear it... I even have a blaze orange riding jacket for when I ride my Motorcycle with 3M reflective piping... It ain't me, It is the other guys that scare the bealzabub outta me!!! Statistically... I am being cautious... But as a father of 3, my kids will follow my example... and lets face it, most of us males shouldn't be here statistically with all the chances we took over the years... I just hope my children follow my example I am trying to set for them...

Blaze camo here as well.. I have ben known to sweep it to the back while sitting on stand... The bigest issue with blaze in my opinion is a lot of it is made from shiny fabrics that reflect light instead of absorb it....

What I'd give for blaze camo wool vest... And I haven't carried a firearm for big game since January 2009...


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

I wear mine on private property. On archery only wmas I wear it to and from stand. I have seen several gun hunters cheating property lines on Mcgraw Ford and Shefield


----------



## ShootSome (Oct 14, 2011)

IMO, DNR should spend more time lookin for this feller runnin around shootin people out of tree stands instead of handing out all these tickets for not wearing orange!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes
Absolutely
Just sit still like you are supposed to. Deer are spooked by movement, not orange.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 14, 2011)

ShootSome said:


> IMO, DNR should spend more time lookin for this feller runnin around shootin people out of tree stands instead of handing out all these tickets for not wearing orange!



What feller ?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 14, 2011)

wear a orange vest n hat to n from stand.Take it off in stand on my properties if im bowhunting leave it on if gun hunting leave it on if im a guest on someone elses property.Sometimes wear orange in  off season.Make my kids wear orange hats in off season alot because you just never know.I remember that oldman few years back that oldman shot a guy that was wearing orange.The guy was wearing orange headed to his stand and a oldman trespassing shot him n killed him.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 14, 2011)

I wear it both seasons, but in archery I take it off when I am in the stand. With all the crazypeople out there with guns or a bow that dont know what they are doing, that little piece of orange cloth might save my life....my 2 cents


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I wear it.


----------



## buckwhisperer (Oct 14, 2011)

I compare an orange vest to a seatbelt. Some ppl wear it an some dont. 99.9% of the time u don't need it but that .1% it might make a diff.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 14, 2011)

This is one law that I wish was changed. I wish you could take it off once you're in the tree.


----------

